# Any1 know where I can find 1 Dynaudio d260 tweeter?



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a long shot but does any1 know where i can find a replacement dnaudio d-260 tweeter? I have a pair of paragon regents that have been lying around the house. One of the tweeters and blown and Im looking to replace it. 

thanks alot
Jeremy


----------

